

Ask HN: Post-'Work at a Startup' event meetup? - dannyr

I have a friend from out of town and wants to meet fellow hackers.<p>Anybody interested in meeting up after the 'Work At A Startup' event somewhere in Downtown Mountain View?<p>My suggestion is at Tied House (Villa and Bryant) at 8pm.
======
j_baker
Isn't there supposed to be a post-event reception?

"We'll conclude with a reception where you can talk one on one with the
founders of any company that interested you."

<http://workatastartup.org>

------
bengl
I'm in. Also from out of town. How about using an event management tool I'm
working on (with a few other folks) to see who else interested?

<http://twegather.com/events/541>

------
Synthetase
I'm a student at Berkeley, but I'd love to come (though I barely qualify as a
hacker).

------
canterburry
If this is really on, I am in. Location works for me.

In fact...I am going to be there regardless if anyone is interested to meet.
Just moved to SF. Will be wearing maroon red shirt, jeans and brown shoes.

------
jayliew
I could use a drink!

------
bengl
Well, I'm heading to Tied house at 8pm. I'll be the tall Canadian in jeans and
a blue striped shirt. And goofy hair.

------
DanielBMarkham
I upvoted you because I love seeing HN used like this.

But dang, dude, that title really is mind-numbing. Something about it just
isn't correct. I think I lost track of the verbs and nouns.

~~~
dannyr
Any suggestion on the title to make it less 'mind-numbing'?

~~~
petervandijck
"Who wants to meet fellow HN'ers after the 'Work At A Startup' event somewhere
in Downtown Mountain View?"

